# Newbie :)



## Mica Paprika (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello hello 

I am quite new to this whole forum discussion but for the past few days I have been browsing and I must say it is amazing how everyone gives such great advice and I have learnt about stuff that I have never even heard or known about but it's good to see some discussion on different topics as you can't possibly know everything hehe. Hopefully I will be putting up some pictures so you can critique my riding  I know some of my faults but at the same time I can never see all of what I am doing wrong so I'm always open to advice 

I started riding at the age of 8, i rode for about 5 years and due to a bad fall my mom did not want me riding anymore. Now I am 19 and just had to start again; I have so much love and passion for horses I could not stay away any longer ... I do not have my own horse just of yet and I am going to lessons but I am hoping that when I am good enough and gain more knowledge about horses and owning one I will get the chance to get my own, but as of now I know that I do not know nearly as much as I should to even be thinking about it  hehe...

So to start off I would like to ask if anyone knows of some really good books or authors in which I could start reading and learning about horse riding, natural horsemanship and veterinary/ first aid for horses ect  Thanks.

I must add that I am doing English riding and I would like to start dressage/ jumping later on when i get good enough 

Well thanks for reading and sorry for the long post  :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 
Have fun posting!


----------



## appyhappy (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there , welcome to the HF. Im a newbie too.


----------

